# How soon FET after freeze all fresh cycle due to ohss?



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls,
Has anyone experienced a freeze all after a fresh IVF due to OHSS and how soon did you do your FET? I am told that you can go ahead the following month and am anxious to continue but would love to hear other peoples experiences views?
Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

katiebells, our consultant was happy to go ahead the following month. I hope you are ok hun


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi katiebells - sorry to hear you might have to cancel the ET after having OHSS.

I did my first IVF and got severe OHSS and was hospitalised for 5 days so there was no way they could do ET so they froze all blastocysts.

I had to wait 2 months to do my FET as my ovaries were very swollen after the OHSS and had some left over cysts from the 25 eggs which were collected so my clinic made me wait 2 months and then I started on the bcp to bring on a bleed as my clinic thought that it might be a while before I got a natural bleed because of all the drugs/OHSS.

However, as awful as all this was (the most ill I've ever been in my life) it is actually good to do the transfer when your body is back to normal - and definitely not worth taking the risk of tranferring and making the OHSS worse.

I hope you are OK - has the decision been made - is your OHSS bad?

Lotsa love xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Yogabunny huny I am stuck yet again, how are you doing? x
Aw1 yes the decision is made no transfer sadly, my eggs were collected on Saturday, I feel like crap really light headed bit of pain and very tired is this normal? I cycled in London but live in Ireland which is another massive step that we took. I never felt like this after EC before I usually bounce back. I dont even know what I should be doing I am on meds for 7 days and had injection saturday. How are you getting on?
Katiebells xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

katiebells, 
Well i am sure that your embie is waiting for you     .... and that now they collected as Aw1 says your body will be ready for it when you go for a FET, as per the research that says better chances with a frozen transfer after body has recovered from all the stimms and EC drugs.... 
I think I felt better about 10 days after the injection, and it was quite sudden that i felt so much better quickly.....at the start I had an overnight in hospital and they gave me a drip to rehydrate and some follow ups to check fluid levels on ovaries etc. WHen I went to hospital I had extreme thirst, pain and light headed felt like going to pass out - if you're feeling rotten you could take that route, go to A&E...  
I did feel very tired and watched lots of movies etc... You are probably very tired from all the travel too. Look after yourself, rest up. XX


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

katiebells i think every clinic is different. I had OHSS but only moderate, on my 2nd cycle in March and they said 3 months before FET. I'm on the late stages of meds before transfer.   Good luck.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Jules you must be so excited, Im really torn on what to do the clinic are closing for refurbishments in September, I would like to keep goin as I have been doing this cycle since May. I had an FET  in April with my embies not defrosting. Decisions decisions. I have 9 embryos today on Day 3 going to gamble for blasts till thursday so please god some will survive.
Yogabunny huny when are you cycling?
xxxx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

katiebells how are your embies doing today? i'm sure you will have quite alot to freeze  and a good chance of surviving the thaw. Can you use a clinic near by for your FET since yours is closing? Did you have good birthday for your twin girls?
afm i'm back again on Friday to check lining 5th week on HRT hopefully more than 5.6mm   Has anyone been on hrt as long as this? the hospital said it does happen and not be concerned however i've not read anyone in the same position. It would help if there is. 
everyone


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hey katiebells, just popped onto say (in case youre stillr eading this thread) that i had severe ohss and was in hospital for 6 days in May; and am just waiting for AF (weeks to go i hope) before I start my FET at Zita West - so had to have two  periods, then start on day 1 of 3rd bleed.

Hope youre ok. It is very very gutting; but once ohss has kicked in your chances of a BFP are actually higher through FET, so this is better for us really. I am still trying to convince myself of this. what we know logically is not quite the same thing as believing it, but i am sure we'll both get there. Lots of   to you.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jules so sorry I just see your reply there now I didnt get notified of ur reply for some reason so forgive me. My embies reached to blast well 6 were frozen 2 not so good, 2 average and 2 better so please god they will make the thaw hun. Im going to use the clinic I went with as I travelled to UK particularly for Dr George. They are happy to go ahead with a natural FET this month and I got my AF today so its full steam ahead. In one way I am apprehensive as it seems so soon and in another way Im glad to just get on with it. I only found out yeaterday that I would be starting on my next AF and that came today so its all just happened..... The girls had a very small party and blew out their candles which they were practicing since June.. 
How did your scan go? Im using estrofem I think thats HRT but I have taken the route of not questioning or googling the meds naive of me probably I might be afraid what I read...... Where are you at now in your treatment?
Hi Mungoadoms I am cycling with Zita West too. Im a bit n shock thats it started again so soon I wasnt clear on that. I hope doing it so soon after is ok, I am feeling alot better though apart from AFHow are you feeling now about it starting again? Have you done and FET before and is it medicated or natural? xxxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Katiebells I think all clinics and doctors are different. I took severe ohss after my first cycle and had all 17 embies frozen on day 1. I had ec in feb and had to wait til May af before I was allowed to do fet. I had withdrawal bleed a week after ec and then didn't have another af for 7 weeks. I had second fresh cycle in March 2012 and again took severe ohss and freeze all (5 frozen on day 2), was allowed to go again after 2 afs but decided to leave them frozen and go for another fresh cycle.

Good luck.
Emma x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

katiebells you must be in the throws of FET cycle, prob on HRT  .I wish you the very best of luck .
My cycle got cancelled lining didn't get thick enough Decided to go the medicated route and I have been on provera tabs to start my period again which should come anyday and I will start downregging on day 1.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh Jules Im so sorry to hear that hun, it seems that we cant assume anything with this ivf. How are you feeling about it? xxx
I have my scan Monday I am trying to save myself as much disappointment by taking every step day by day as I could be in similar situation. They have scheduled et for Sunday week if my scan is ok. I am nervous about Monday though.
Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok? xxxxx


----------

